# Tv-out on my NVidia MX440 Leadtek A180T

## Unclethommy

Hi there, i'm trying to output my screen as many others have successfully done to watch my movies on a larger tv. Before I invest in a long composite cable to my widescreen in the living room, I thought i'd give it a wirl on my 15inch in my room. Its a Matsui.

I followed the advice in the following thread 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414055-highlight-nvidia+tvout.html

but I havent got any pictures coming up on my tv (its a UK tv so I presume the horizontal scan  is 50Hz , does anyone know the typical range for vertical, i know the standard is PAL-I in the UK but i cant seem to locate this value and dont know if this is whats causing it to fail). i'm using an adaptor to connect my S-video socket to the composite video input of the TV. I've changes the TVoutformat option to both Composite and SVIDEO but no luck either way. I keep gettin this when i type the command "startx -- :1 -bpp 24 -screen myTV"

```
heaven mark # startx -- :1 -bpp 24 -screen myTV

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.9468

The -bpp option is no longer supported.

        Use -depth to set the color depth, and use -fbbpp if you really

        need to force a non-default framebuffer (hardware) pixel format.

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/heaven:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux heaven 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 #23 Sat Sep 30 12:41:41 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 16 October 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Sun Nov 12 15:51:30 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

/root/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: startkde: not found

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

            

My Xorg.conf file is as below.

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

Option "Xinerama" "false" 

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    

    Option "Buttons" "4"

    Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     380   300   # mm

   Identifier   "Samsung"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

     Identifier "TV"

     HorizSync 30-50

     VertRefresh 50

     #Option      "DPMS"

#Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV" 

EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option        "NoLogo" "true"   

   Option "RenderAccel" "true"

      Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

Endsection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "myTV"

    Device "Card0"

    Monitor "TV"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-I"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option "TVOutFormat" "Composite" 

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        #Modes "800x600"

        Modes  "640x480"       

# ViewPort 0 0 

EndSubSection 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

#    Screen "Screen 1"

     Screen "LCD"   

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

I think i've done everything I can according to the link, and i'ma bit stumped as to why it doesnt work where as so many people say it does.Last edited by Unclethommy on Mon Nov 13, 2006 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rlholgate

I can't spot the problem in what you've posted above, but having just done this with a GeForce 6200 I do have a suggestion that was useful for me: You can use the nvidia-xconfig utility to create an xorg.conf, either based on your existing one, or starting from scratch.

If you look in /usr/portage/distfiles you'll find the NVIDIA drivers package, in my case it is called /usr/portage/distfiles/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run

The nvidia-xconfig utility is included in the NVIDIA drivers package but for whatever reason is not installed by the gentoo ebuild. You can however extract the driver archive into a temporary directory by running "/usr/portage/distfiles/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run --extract-only" (you might have to chmod +x first tho). Once you have done this you can check in the usr/bin directory for the nvidia-xconfig utility. Under usr/share/man/man1 you'll find the manual page for it, which can be viewed using "gzcat nvidia-xconfig.1.gz | nroff -man | less". You can run this utility using different command line options and it will (depending what you specify) either create or modify your xorg.conf to what it thinks you need. Backup xorg.conf before you start!

I used this tool to create my own xorg.conf - it was quite straightforward, particularly since you can just tell it what twinview mode you want to run in. The only thing I had to play around with was the Option "NvAGP" setting, which for me needs to be "2" or my box experiences lockups (the default was "3"). 

Nvidia-xconfig (and Option NvAGP) are documented in the NVIDIA readme file, here: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9629/README/chapter-03.html

Good luck with it.

----------

## Unclethommy

What value did you use for the vertical scan rate of the UK/PAL-I tv?

Also, is it true that all nvidia chips have twinview? and that both output screens must be the same resolution when twinview is used? 

Also, is there a special way of setting the tv? I've tried to hit the Tv/video button but no luck  :Sad: 

Will try the config program if i run out of options  :Sad: 

----------

## rlholgate

This is the Xconfig I use, which was generated by nvidia-xconfig. I added the header comment and changed the value of NvAGP by hand. I didn't touch any monitor settings. You'll note this version doesn't use twinview, and the utility doesn't create a twinview setup unless you tell it to. I'm not sure if all cards support Twinview. 

This version outputs onto the TV only, the monitor is disabled. I found it gave better TV output if only TV out was enabled - For me the color & intensity seems to change randomly if both monitor and TV out are activated. With only TV out the picture is superb.

One other thing - I'm using PAL-B because although I'm in the UK, my TV is Australian. But it also understands PAL-I and NTSC, and I did change modes without having to modify the monitor settings below.

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Mon Oct 16 22:13:07 PDT 2006

#

# This version works correctly with NVIDIA GeForce 6200 tv-out

# and the ASUS motherboard with VIA chipset.

#

# It displays X on the TV only and enables AGP (Option NvAGP = 2)

# Mythfrontend is able to play for extended periods with no issue

# even with full motherboard 8x AGP and fast AGP trasnfers enabled

# in BIOS.

#

# RLH 8 Nov 2006

#

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6200"

    Option         "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option         "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

    Option         "TVOverScan" "0.4"

    Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option         "NvAGP" "2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Unclethommy

How do you switch between your monitor and the tv ? or is the tv your permanent display?

----------

## Unclethommy

could the key be in the error message below when i start X ? 

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/heaven:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6 
```

I dont know why IPv6 is related to video but i'm going to try to compile it and see if it helps. 

Has anyone else had this problem?Last edited by Unclethommy on Mon Nov 13, 2006 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rlholgate

When the box boots the card displays the text console (I don't use framebuffer fyi) on both the TV and the monitor. The output is cloned - i.e. same image in both places. I don't have to do anything to get this, it just works out of the box. The card seems to detect the TV by itself. I'm using SVIDEO output by the way, as you can see from the xorg.conf above.

When I start X with the config above it displays on the TV and the monitor turns off. If I hit Control+Alt+F1 (or F2 ... F6) the machine switches to one of the virtual terminals, i.e. back into text mode, and in that case I again see the text terminal displayed on both TV and monitor (cloned). If I hit Control+Alt+F7 it switches back to TV-only and shows X on the TV, the monitor output again switches off.

I tried out the various twinview modes and was able to display an image spanning both the TV and monitor, i.e. single desktop split across both screens. Was also able to display clone mode (i.e. same X image on both monitor and TV), but as stated above the TV picture wasn't quite as good when doing this.

Might be worth mentioning that there are some other Gentoo pages which can offer help here. Have you found these?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers

They are generally consistent, although I followed the latter more closely. You might check your kernel config, cause I just noticed that thread you've been looking at doesn't really touch on Kernel config. Particularly important with regard to things like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Make sure you have the following options disabled. These options conflict with nVidia's driver:
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> ...

 

But check all the kernel options listed on those pages. Also, the NVIDIA readme file is your friend: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9629/README/index.html

----------

## rlholgate

IPV6 probably a red herring. Sounds pretty extreme to need that for a graphics driver. Check your kernel config first, and have a look through the NVIDIA readme and the other gentoo links.

----------

## Unclethommy

The two options in the kernel you spek of are disabled, i have even tried to compile IPv6 into the kernel but still no joy  :Sad:  I've also looked through the links and as many other links that I could find but no luck. Let me know if you have any other suggestions  :Smile:  i'm hoping its not the cables but i will check those too.

----------

## rlholgate

Ok - assume you've checked the other kernel parameters there too. 

How sure are you that the driver module actually loads properly? I've been assuming you have the card working with X on a regular monitor, is that the case?

----------

## Unclethommy

Yup, the driver seems to work fine, its displaying om my samung 19inch  LCD at the moment crystal clear.

----------

## rlholgate

Ok - simplest thing I can suggest is give nvidia-xconfig a try. If you leave your xorg.conf in place it will modify it, then you can diff against backup and see what changed. If you remove xorg.conf altogether you'll get a completely new one and can compare that with your existing one also.

----------

## Unclethommy

i chmodded and ran the command you asked. it seemd to uncompress but i dont know where to: 

```
heaven ~ # /usr/portage/distfiles/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run --extract-only

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-8776..............................................................................................................................
```

all i have in my bim folder is 

```

heaven ~ # ls /usr/bin/n

namei                 net                   nm                    nroff

nano                  netcat                nmblookup             nspr-config

nasd                  newaliases            nohup                 nss-config

nasm                  newgrp                nop                   nsstest

ndisasm               newuser               normalize             ntlm_auth

neato                 ngettext              normalize-mp3         ntsc-cc

neon-config           nice                  normalize-ogg         nvidia-bug-report.sh

neqn                  nl                    notepad
```

searched for config files

```

heaven ~ # ls /usr/bin/*config*.*

/usr/bin/getconfig.pl  /usr/bin/python-config-2.4  /usr/bin/wx-config-2.6
```

before i go further into this do you know if my card is able to do dual view? i'ver tried to look around for the information but cant find it, the box does say it dos tv-out though its just a matter of finding out how  :Sad: 

----------

## rlholgate

No I don't know if your card supports Twinview. Certainly there are plenty of people who report using the tv-out features of the FX5200. You might be able to find some specs at the NVIDIA or Leadtek websites? Or ask on the NVIDIA forums? Or indeed, the mythtv-users mailing list...?

Files are extracted to a temp directory below the one where you ran "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run --extract-only" - from the cut and paste looks like it was your home directory. Cd there and look for a directory called 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0' (or similar). Under that you'll find a 'usr' directory and then a 'bin' directory with nvidia-xconfig.sh in it. Also a 'usr/share/man/man1' directory with the man page.

----------

## Unclethommy

rlholgate, i found the files you spoke of, i used the --composite and --twinview options but with no luck, the system boots into a visibly blurry screen and everything runs fine on my LCD but no luck with the connected TV. Even when i try to switch desktops using CTRL+ALT+F1/2/3/4. 

I also tried an alternate configuration which was suggested but this had no luck either. unfortunately i dont have another tv to make sure that its not the tv that cant handle the output (maybe its the sync rates, i've yet to find a correct range for UK tvs online) 

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

Load "dbe" # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

SubSection "extmod"

Option "omit xfree86-dga" # don't initialise the DGA extension

EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

# Load "type1"

# Load "speedo"

Load "freetype"

# Load "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

Load "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

# Load "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section. This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database. Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db"). There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

# FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

# FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path. The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

Option "Xinerama" "false"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received. This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

# Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12). This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

# Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

# Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences. This allows clients to receive these key events.

# Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

# Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

# Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

# Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

# Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

# Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

# Option "Xleds" "1 2 3"

# Option "LeftAlt" "Meta"

# Option "RightAlt" "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults). For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

# Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

# Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

# Option "XkbLayout" "de"

# or:

# Option "XkbLayout" "de"

# Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

# Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

# Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

# Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

# Option "XkbLayout" "us"

# Option "XkbVariant" ""

# Option "XkbOptions" ""

# Option "XkbDisable"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "Auto" # Auto detect

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Buttons" "4"

Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

# Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

# Option "Resolution" "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

# Option "BaudRate" "9600"

# Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping. Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7. Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

# Option "Emulate3Buttons"

# Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

# Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices. This is for example only. Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "Mouse2"

# Driver "mouse"

# Option "Protocol" "MouseMan"

# Option "Device" "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "spaceball"

# Driver "magellan"

# Option "Device" "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "spaceball2"

# Driver "spaceorb"

# Option "Device" "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "touchscreen0"

# Driver "microtouch"

# Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

# Option "MinX" "1412"

# Option "MaxX" "15184"

# Option "MinY" "15372"

# Option "MaxY" "1230"

# Option "ScreenNumber" "0"

# Option "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

# Option "ButtonNumber" "1"

# Option "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "touchscreen1"

# Driver "elo2300"

# Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

# Option "MinX" "231"

# Option "MaxX" "3868"

# Option "MinY" "3858"

# Option "MaxY" "272"

# Option "ScreenNumber" "0"

# Option "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

# Option "ButtonThreshold" "17"

# Option "ButtonNumber" "1"

# Option "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor0"

    VendorName "Samsung"

    ModelName "SyncMaster"

### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

    HorizSync 30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Card0"

    Driver "nvidia"

    VendorName "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, NULL; 1024x768,NULL; 800x600,800x600; 640x480, 640x480"

    Option "TwinView"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, TV"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-I"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50"

    Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present. Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen. A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen1"

    Device "Card0"

    Monitor "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

Endsection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present. Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised. A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option. In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

Identifier "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens. The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen. In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

 Screen "Screen 1"

#Screen "LCD"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used. Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

# Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

----------

## rlholgate

Well, I'm running out of ideas at this point. I'm reaching somewhat at this point, but some random thoughts are...

#1 - Your card most likely can't do twinview. It's an older card right? Have you always tried to enable both TV and CRT output? Assume you've tried just enabling TV only.

#2 - You could try letting nvidia-xconfig generate an xorg.conf from nothing (i.e. don't base it on your own); check if X works in on CRT; then add the minimal set of TV options only- maybe just "TVStandard", "TVOutFormat", "ConnectedMonitor"...?

#3 - If neither of those ideas works, and no new information pops out, then I'd have to say I'm beat. I'd suggest the NVIDIA forums is the best place to ask next, unless another gentoo-er pops up on this thread with more useful advice than mine...

----------

## Unclethommy

Thanks for your help in this rlholgate, you've been a great help regardless. Will post back if i can find anything.

----------

